# Blowing off some dust w/steam



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Christmas got me looking for my old stuff, found a 1x8 with track and an old Varney. If I can get this 'yard' trackwork up to grade, I may start building again.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Looks like a good start!


----------

